# A Widget for Wedges



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

:fie:I hope this is the place for this question. Has anyone tried to make wedges, using the router? I do not have a band saw and my attempt with a hand held power saw was somewhat sucessful, but I could not get similar wedges without a lot of sanding. I calculated the angle for the wedge to be 20 degrees, so that would be my starting point for the 6" wedge with a 2" to 1" runout. Oh yeah, it is also 3/4" thick material. Something so simple and I have developed a mind block regarding it.

Joe Z.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Joe and Welcome to the Router Forum! I use a table saw, but i suppose that you can use a router. The best way, in my mind would be to make a template out of 1/2/ in plywood, and a 1X 4 pine lumber. Take the piece of plywood,about 6" by 14" and take a piece of wood that will form a cleat on one edge. The 1X4 can beset along the longest edge of the ply, and be screwed, and glued in place. Now, measure the end and use a angle finder to find 10 degrees. Cut that angle with a saw,and lay that along the the edge of the ply. Take and clamp the material you want to cut into shims, put the shim wood with end grain against the edge cleat.
e cut at 90 D. The other cut off area of the jig is automatically set at 10 degrees Using the edge to run the router against will always cut at 10 degrees. Use a small spiral bit with a rub collar in place. After each cut, Flip the shim board,(the board your cutting into shims) with the other end on the fence piece, and your cut will always be a 20 degree cut with the edge grain. I would think that if you want to use it for cutting shims that you would always cut consistent shims.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

The table saw is the tool for that job I have made many of them, you just need to make a simple angle jig..

You can also use the same simple jig on the router table but I'm not sure why you would want to..


Just cut one then flip the stock over and cut one more and so on..
====



cbsjoez1935 said:


> :fie:I hope this is the place for this question. Has anyone tried to make wedges, using the router? I do not have a band saw and my attempt with a hand held power saw was somewhat sucessful, but I could not get similar wedges without a lot of sanding. I calculated the angle for the wedge to be 20 degrees, so that would be my starting point for the 6" wedge with a 2" to 1" runout. Oh yeah, it is also 3/4" thick material. Something so simple and I have developed a mind block regarding it.
> 
> Joe Z.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

You are right bobj3 a table saw is the ticket, here is a little ezzyer jig to make ..


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The table saw is the tool for that job I have made many of them, you just need to make a simple angle jig..
> 
> ...


Beautiful Bob ! Much prettier than mine. How do you clamp, say, a table leg, to it. Are you just relying on the toe ?

BTW, for anyone not wanting to make their own, ISTR Rockler have got metal ones on special. ON SALE! - Precision Taper Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

HF have, too. 

At these prices they are little more than the cost of the materials.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The table saw is the tool for that job I have made many of them, you just need to make a simple angle jig..
> 
> ...


Bob, that has to be the fanciest looking taper jig I've seen, the Cadillac of taper jigs if you will.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks,I do use a diff.type of jig for table legs  most of the time.

======



istracpsboss said:


> Beautiful Bob ! Much prettier than mine. How do you clamp, say, a table leg, to it. Are you just relying on the toe ?
> 
> BTW, for anyone not wanting to make their own, ISTR Rockler have got metal ones on special. ON SALE! - Precision Taper Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Thanks ,I do get carried away sometimes 

======



Noob said:


> Bob, that has to be the fanciest looking taper jig I've seen, the Cadillac of taper jigs if you will.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks,I do use a diff.type of jig for table legs  most of the time.
> 
> ======


I knew I shouldn't have asked !  Another brilliant job. The adjustable stops were innovative. I haven't seen those before anywhere.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks, I do like to make jigs ...anyone can make one but to make two the same way it can be tricky but with a jig/fixture it's easy..

=====



istracpsboss said:


> I knew I shouldn't have asked !  Another brilliant job. The adjustable stops were innovative. I haven't seen those before anywhere.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob and all,

Thanks guys. I guess the tapering jig and TS are the way. Using a router looks like more trouble than it would be worth. I thank all, once again, for your thoughtful suggestions. The Forum is great.

Joe Z.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

70% of all the wedges I ever made I made with a circular saw, the rest were spread out over the miter box and TS. 

My suggestion is to locate a house being made close by and ask for a couple shingles from the sidewallers then rip them down to the width you want and then break them off to length. A couple of W/C shingle goes a long way. I've been using the same handful of shingle wedges for yrs. windows, doors, cabs

Here's the thing don't be held hostage by, (they must all be perfect Barbie clones to be valuable) they don't a wedge is a wedge is a wedge the biggest benefit of the shingle is its length, then the wedge, 7/64" to 1/2" give you much leverage.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

BJ,
Great looking jig! How much time do you have in making it? You must have a fortune tied up in knobs and wing nuts.

joe


----------



## munruben (Feb 6, 2010)

I use the taper jig on the TS.


----------

